# How Cool Would It Be To Have One Of These



## Guest

Coolest weird fish of the week.
PFK link


----------



## BRUNER247

Things cool butt ugly. Funny story right below. Of the ram raid on a public aquarium. Lol rammed a Range Rover in to get a donation box. Lmao idiots. Let's boost a $50K+ truck & steal a donation box for gas. Lol.


----------



## Guest

lol, I read that one, complete idiots


----------



## sadboy

He looks really ugly


----------



## BRUNER247

Kinda looks like a cuddle fish(I think that's right)except for the funky face/thingy. Hammerhead cuddle fish. Lol.


----------



## duster1971

Sorry bruner but not a cuddle fish I can't think of what it is right now tho lol. Cuddle fish are related to squid. And look a lot like them excepth they only reach a length of 1 to 2 foot excluding tenticals. That fish is so ugly its cool then agin I like oddball fish lol.


----------



## His Majesty

/facepalm

first off its cuttlefish not cuddlefish. if you Americans didnt pronounce t's as d's you wouldn't be getting confused.

secondly that ugly ass fish is a type of Chimaera fish which is related to sharks and rays and are a prehistoric fish which generally lives in deeper waters. not really aquarium suitable in my opinion. but interesting none the less


----------



## BRUNER247

I wasn't sayn it was a CUDDLE fish I said it looks kinda like a CUDDLE fish. Cuddle/cuttle
. Tomatoe tomotoe. You knew what I ment. Or are you gonna go all scientific on my ass too? Lmao maybe Frank can clear this up. Regardless its a weird looking fish.


----------



## Ægir

BRUNER247 said:


> I wasn't sayn it was a CUDDLE fish I said it looks kinda like a CUDDLE fish. Cuddle/cuttle
> . Tomatoe tomotoe. You knew what I ment. Or are you gonna go all scientific on my ass too? Lmao maybe Frank can clear this up. Regardless its a weird looking fish.


Yes, I will go all scientific on you... Look up "Cuddlefish" on google, and then check out the results (mainly urban dictionary).

That clear things up between Cuttlefish (cephalapod) and Cuddlefish?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101




----------



## BRUNER247

Wonder how big these cuddle fish looking fish can get.


----------



## Sylar_92

Cool fish but so ugly, I rather have these following fish instead: a paddle fish ( pretty much a miniture basking shark), a Fu Machu lion fish and a dwarf lion fish ( who could say no to that face)























Fu Manchu Lion fish








Dwarf lion fish, cutest fish I ever seen but still pretty damb poisonous








Paddlefish


----------

